# Solved: windows update



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi and Happy Holidays

This has to do with a windows update that wouldn't install and keeps giving me an error code(800FO203)
The update is for Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller. No matter what I do it wouldn't install.(disabled firewall,antivirus,contacted Realtek).If anyone has any suggestions it would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

*Step 1: Verify the relevant Windows Update services*
=======================================


Click on *Start*, type *services.msc* in the open box and click *OK*. 
Double click the service *Background Intelligent Transfer Service*. 
Click on the *General* tab; make sure the *Startup Type* is set to Automatic. Then please click the *Start* button under *Service Status *to start the service. 
Please repeat the above steps with another service: *Windows Update*

*NOTE:* If one of the two services is missing, please let me know.

*Step 2: Rename the Windows Update Softwaredistribution folder*
=================================================
One possible cause is that Windows Update's temporary folder contains corrupted files. This step will remove the *Download* folder, which contains the update installation files. After renaming this folder a new one will automatically be created. This will have no negative effect on your computer's performance.


Click *Start* and type *cmd* in the Search box then right click on cmd in the pop up and select *Run as Administrator*. This will open the *Command Prompt* window, at the Command Prompt, type *net stop wuauserv* and press *Enter* (Leave the *Command Prompt* open).
Click *Start* and type *%windir%* in the Search box and press *Enter*.
Double-click the *SoftwareDistribution* folder.
In the opened folder, rename the folder *Download* to *Download.old*.
Go back to the *Command Prompt* and type *net start WuAuServ *and press Enter.
Close all the open windows and see if the update problem is resolved.

*NOTE*: After resolving this Windows Update issue, please feel free to delete the Download.old folder.

If that fails, click on *Start* and type:

*%windir%\WindowsUpdate.log *

in the search box & press Enter, *Copy & Paste* the last 100-150 lines in your next reply.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Did as sug.6.7600.256, tz: -0500) ===========
2012-12-26 01:47:33:974 1000 135c Misc = Process: C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
2012-12-26 01:47:34:024 1000 135c Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2012-12-26 01:47:33:919 1000 135c Service *************
2012-12-26 01:47:34:075 1000 135c Service ** START ** Service: Service startup
2012-12-26 01:47:34:075 1000 135c Service *********
2012-12-26 01:47:34:232 1000 135c Agent * WU client version 7.6.7600.256
2012-12-26 01:47:34:232 1000 135c Agent * Base directory: C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution
2012-12-26 01:47:34:239 1000 135c Agent * Access type: No proxy
2012-12-26 01:47:34:265 1000 135c Agent * Network state: Connected
2012-12-26 01:48:20:514 1000 135c Report CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2012-12-26 01:48:20:514 1000 135c Agent *********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2012-12-26 01:48:20:515 1000 135c Agent *********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2012-12-26 01:48:20:515 1000 135c Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2012-12-26 01:48:20:515 1000 135c Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2012-12-26 01:48:20:515 1000 135c Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2012-12-26 01:48:20:515 1000 135c Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2012-12-26 01:48:20:526 1000 135c DnldMgr Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2012-12-26 01:48:20:542 1000 135c AU ########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2012-12-26 01:48:20:544 1000 135c AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2012-12-26 01:48:20:544 1000 135c AU # Scheduled install day/time: Every day at 3:00
2012-12-26 01:48:20:544 1000 135c AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2012-12-26 01:48:20:544 1000 135c AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2012-12-26 01:48:20:544 1000 135c AU # Will display featured software notifications (User preference)
2012-12-26 01:48:20:659 1000 135c AU Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-26 08:00:00
2012-12-26 01:48:21:312 1000 135c Report *********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2012-12-26 01:48:21:312 1000 135c Report * OS Version = 6.1.7601.1.0.66304
2012-12-26 01:48:21:312 1000 135c Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000003
2012-12-26 01:48:21:349 1000 135c Report * Computer Brand = Dell Inc.
2012-12-26 01:48:21:349 1000 135c Report * Computer Model = Inspiron 560 
2012-12-26 01:48:21:354 1000 135c Report * Bios Revision = A06 
2012-12-26 01:48:21:354 1000 135c Report * Bios Name = Default System BIOS
2012-12-26 01:48:21:354 1000 135c Report * Bios Release Date = 2010-12-01T00:00:00
2012-12-26 01:48:21:354 1000 135c Report * Locale ID = 1033
2012-12-26 01:48:21:427 1000 135c AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 01:48:21:427 1000 135c AU Initializing featured updates
2012-12-26 01:48:21:427 1000 135c AU Found 0 cached featured updates
2012-12-26 01:48:21:428 1000 135c AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 01:48:21:431 1000 135c AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 01:48:21:431 1000 135c AU AU finished delayed initialization
2012-12-26 01:48:21:432 1000 135c AU #############
2012-12-26 01:48:21:432 1000 135c AU ## START ## AU: Search for updates
2012-12-26 01:48:21:432 1000 135c AU #########
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 135c AU <<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {443A5A17-C939-4F23-8B23-BEE3F19571AF}]
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 10f0 Agent *************
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 10f0 Agent ** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 10f0 Agent *********
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 10f0 Agent * Online = No; Ignore download priority = No
2012-12-26 01:48:21:440 1000 10f0 Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2012-12-26 01:48:21:441 1000 10f0 Agent * ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2012-12-26 01:48:21:441 1000 10f0 Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2012-12-26 01:48:24:313 1000 10f0 Driver Matched driver to device PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_04391028&REV_03
2012-12-26 01:48:24:313 1000 10f0 Driver Status: 0x180200a, ProblemNumber: 00000000
2012-12-26 01:48:29:520 1000 10f0 Agent * Added update {37726C03-C5B8-4E9C-AAE9-8C26786DBEF0}.101 to search result
2012-12-26 01:48:29:520 1000 10f0 Agent Update {1BDDBE8D-16EF-4E1D-A8EB-826691A014F6}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-12-26 01:48:29:520 1000 10f0 Agent * Added update {C291A8B1-7657-47ED-B7C5-D4F4A9CD1E28}.203 to search result
2012-12-26 01:48:29:520 1000 10f0 Agent * Found 2 updates and 75 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 766 out of 1567 deployed entities
2012-12-26 01:48:29:557 1000 10f0 Agent *********
2012-12-26 01:48:29:557 1000 10f0 Agent ** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-12-26 01:48:29:557 1000 10f0 Agent *************
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU >>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {443A5A17-C939-4F23-8B23-BEE3F19571AF}]
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU # 2 updates detected
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU #########
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU ## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {443A5A17-C939-4F23-8B23-BEE3F19571AF}]
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU #############
2012-12-26 01:48:29:571 1000 3c0 AU No featured updates notifications to show
2012-12-26 01:48:29:572 1000 3c0 AU Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-26 08:00:00
2012-12-26 01:48:29:572 1000 3c0 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 01:48:29:574 1000 3c0 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 01:48:29:586 1000 10f0 Report REPORT EVENT: {64275A81-D8D1-4707-8779-0A79A2BA172F} 2012-12-26 01:48:21:428-0500 1 202 102 {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} 0 0 AutomaticUpdates Success Content Install Reboot completed.
2012-12-26 01:48:29:633 1000 10f0 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26 01:48:34:571 1000 10f0 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26 02:24:56:515 1000 10f4 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26 02:25:06:228 1000 10f4 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. gested still no install.here is log update as requested


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There is no obvious sign of a problem in the log, but it shows the update is scheduled to install at 8.00 today and the log only goes up to 2.25 so it won't have tried to install it until later.

Please wait until after 8.00 and check if all is well. If the problem is still apparent create another update log and post the last 40 lines of it.

What time zone are you in?


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Eastern it is now 9:57 am


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, the installation of the update will have now happened, please create a fresh log from Windows Update following the instructions at the end of post 2 and post the last 40 or so entries.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Another option is to not allow Windows Update to update your hardware drivers. I disabled this after finding sometimes Windows Update would break my graphics or sound adapters which were working just fine before.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

As requested:2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 b74 AU # 2 updates detected
2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 130 Report REPORT EVENT: {E217279D-6C6D-4390-9A77-2F1BA906B674} 2012-12-26 08:16:23:832-0500 1 182 101 {37726C03-C5B8-4E9C-AAE9-8C26786DBEF0} 101 800f0203 AutomaticUpdates Failure Content Install Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800f0203: Realtek - Network - Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.
2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 b74 AU #########
2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 b74 AU ## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {01AEE68D-3C25-4C3E-9DFE-29F5125ABFE6}]
2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 b74 AU #############
2012-12-26 08:16:29:588 988 b74 AU No featured updates notifications to show
2012-12-26 08:16:29:589 988 b74 AU Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-12-27 08:00:00
2012-12-26 08:16:29:589 988 b74 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 08:16:29:591 988 b74 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-12-26 08:16:29:608 988 4ec AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-12-26 08:16:29:608 988 4ec AU No featured updates available.
2012-12-26 08:16:29:621 988 130 Report CWERReporter::HandleEvents - WER report upload completed with status 0x8
2012-12-26 08:16:29:621 988 130 Report WER Report sent: 7.6.7600.256 0x800f0203 37726C03-C5B8-4E9C-AAE9-8C26786DBEF0 Install 101 Unmanaged
2012-12-26 08:16:29:621 988 130 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26 08:16:34:589 988 130 Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-12-26 10:03:17:624 988 1324 AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-12-26 10:03:17:625 988 1324 AU No featured updates available.
2012-12-26 10:03:17:707 988 1324 AU WARNING: Returning due to error from GetDownloadProgressUx, error = 0x8024000C
2012-12-26 10:03:17:707 988 1324 AU WARNING: GetInteractiveInstallProgress failed, error = 0x8024000C
2012-12-26 10:03:30:454 988 ff8 AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-12-26 10:03:30:455 988 ff8 AU No featured updates available.
2012-12-26 13:13:02:591 988 d90 AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-12-26 13:13:02:592 988 d90 AU No featured updates available.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It can be seen clearly in that log the update is failing to install, but there is no reason given so probably best to follow what Frank4d suggested. Then try a manual update of the driver as there was an update released quite recently.

1. Go to Windows update.
2. Click View available updates.
3. Right-click on the update you wish to hide. 
4. Click Hide Update.

That will stop Windows Update from trying to install the driver so you should not get any more problems with that.

Then go Here
Scroll down the first section and click on any of the download links next to *Win7 and WinServer 2008 R2 Auto Installation Program*, save it to your desktop, extract the contents of the zip file and then double click on it to run it.


----------



## jetsguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mark1956 the last piece of advice worked like a charm(stopped win update went to realtek etc.( Thanks again.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------

